# When Good Gators Go Bad.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Bad Gator...

In florida you have to watch where you swim!!!!!!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

that was in alabama but im sure we have them that big in florida to.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Above & Beyond said:


> that was in alabama but im sure we have them that big in florida to.


OK I did some digging. They are 2 different gators. No one is sure where they were from. But its still big.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow that is one big Gator. I thought there were laws in Florida prohibiting Gators from getting that big & living near communities?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Wow that is one big Gator. I thought there were laws in Florida prohibiting Gators from getting that big & living near communities?


No laws. If they become a problem they remove them. If the dont they stay..


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Back about '91, I spent 6 months in Sebring after I got divorced. I have family there.. They invited me down to heal my head.. lol

Anyhow, they had an air boat. I spent quite a few nights on that boat fishin and goofin around.. 
Alligators eyes glow red when a light is reflected off them. I remember seeing eyes 18 inches apart on several occasions.. As I would shine the light around, I seen many red eyes.. I learned to respect the Florida back country quickly!

A bad night would be incountered if the engine broke down I imagine....

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That sure is a big Gator
Will make me look twice next time in Florida

Don


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE VENISON AND GATOR HUSH PUPPIES TO ME!
(You know where my mind is at!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Back about '91, I spent 6 months in Sebring after I got divorced. I have family there.. They invited me down to heal my head.. lol
> 
> Anyhow, they had an air boat. I spent quite a few nights on that boat fishin and goofin around..
> Alligators eyes glow red when a light is reflected off them. I remember seeing eyes 18 inches apart on several occasions.. As I would shine the light around, I seen many red eyes.. I learned to respect the Florida back country quickly!
> ...


Yup! I spent a week tent camping in the Everglades. Nothing much more eerie than seeing those red eyes on the water's surface at - oh - 3Am when nature calls and EVERYONE else is asleep. One learns that respect real quick...that is, if you're gonna be around long enough to enjoy that back country (Must say, I did fall in love with the Everglades on that trip and have been back several times since!!!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a big gator for sure...

Looks like someone is getting a purse...belt...shoes...etc.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him. 
I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...

Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him.
> I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...
> 
> Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


errrrrrr, Dawn?
There ARE no crocs in Florida







This was a gator


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him.
> I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...
> 
> Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


errrrrrr, Dawn?
There ARE no crocs in Florida







This was a gator








[/quote]
Geez Paul, I was trying to have a sentimental moment and you get technical on me








Okay, so he has a new gator to play with then... 
I'm still sad that they killed him...He was just doing what gators do


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him.
> I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...
> 
> Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


errrrrrr, Dawn?
There ARE no crocs in Florida







This was a gator








[/quote]
Ahhhh...Paul?

While Lee's pictures are indeed gators, Florida does have crocs.










Florida gators and crocs

I used to live in the Miami area. Occasionally there would be a news article about the saltwater croc population. Their current population is around 500.

However, it only takes one to ruin your day...









Dan


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Thats what I need is a deer retrieving gator! I won't have to get up early and sit in the tree waiting for one to come by!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him.
> I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...
> 
> Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


I agree w/ you Dawn. They shouldn't have killed it! What did the Gator do wrong ..............catch himself a nice meal?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him.
> I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...
> 
> Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


I agree w/ you Dawn. They shouldn't have killed it! What did the Gator do wrong ..............catch himself a nice meal?















[/quote]

The selective hunting of gators has been in effect for many years now. Back in the 60's and 70's, gators were hunted to the brink of extinction. Now, due to effective law enforcement on the taking and possesion of gator hides, gators have made a dramatic turnaround.

Gators live in the southeastern part of the US. The climate is temperate, with mild winters.

Unforutnately, it is the same climate that many people have decided to make their homes. So now we have a position of co-existence of people and gators...sometimes with disasterous consequences.

A gator as large as the one shown hanging is a VERY dangerous animal. Gator's brains are about as big as a peanut. They have only the basic instincts, food, reproduction and defending their young.

Fish, livestock, pets, someone swimming in a waterway, children...all are food as far as a gator is concerned. So when a large gator is seen near a populated area, that gator must be eliminated. Moving a gator is not an answer. They ALWAYS manage to find their way back to where they were captured.

The way I look at it, if the gator is small and not a danger, live and let live. However, if the gator is a potential threat to me or my family, that gator must go.

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Thats what I need is a deer retrieving gator! I won't have to get up early and sit in the tree waiting for one to come by!


Hey, if you can have bird dogs, why not a deer gator? I can see a whole new industry. Purebred Gator Retrievers!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Man, that sucker is big! YIKES!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Sorry to be the one to say it, but I think it's a shame that they killed him.
> I guess Steve Irwin now has a huge new croc to play with up there...
> 
> Crikey! Ain't he a beaut?


I agree w/ you Dawn. They shouldn't have killed it! What did the Gator do wrong ..............catch himself a nice meal?















[/quote]

The selective hunting of gators has been in effect for many years now. Back in the 60's and 70's, gators were hunted to the brink of extinction. Now, due to effective law enforcement on the taking and possesion of gator hides, gators have made a dramatic turnaround.

Gators live in the southeastern part of the US. The climate is temperate, with mild winters.

Unforutnately, it is the same climate that many people have decided to make their homes. So now we have a position of co-existence of people and gators...sometimes with disasterous consequences.

A gator as large as the one shown hanging is a VERY dangerous animal. Gator's brains are about as big as a peanut. They have only the basic instincts, food, reproduction and defending their young.

Fish, livestock, pets, someone swimming in a waterway, children...all are food as far as a gator is concerned. So when a large gator is seen near a populated area, that gator must be eliminated. Moving a gator is not an answer. They ALWAYS manage to find their way back to where they were captured.

The way I look at it, if the gator is small and not a danger, live and let live. However, if the gator is a potential threat to me or my family, that gator must go.

Dan








[/quote]

OK, fair enough makes sense to me. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, if you can have bird dogs, why not a deer gator? I can see a whole new industry. Purebred Gator Retrievers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete with:
The American Gator Club
and the resulting Gator Breeding Registry
with spin-off International registries & resulting global conflicts

Confirmation showing complete with Gator Gaiting?
Obedience Gators?
Somehow, Gator Agility lacks any of the requisite excitement necessary for national television(picture a gator doing WeavePoles







)
Gator Fly Ball?
Frisbee Gators?
the birth of Gator Whispers, Gator Trainers, & Gator Perimeter Training?

...and just what would they make Gator Squeeky Toys out of?








STOP ME NOW!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ...and just what would they make Gator Squeeky Toys out of?


Their favorite snack....dogs!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> ...and just what would they make Gator Squeeky Toys out of?


Their favorite snack....dogs!








[/quote]







WAAAAAAAYYYY to predictable, Lee


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> ...and just what would they make Gator Squeeky Toys out of?


Their favorite snack....dogs!








[/quote]
Now THAT was uncalled for!
Cats yes, but dogs?









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...and just what would they make Gator Squeeky Toys out of?


Their favorite snack....dogs!








[/quote]
Now THAT was uncalled for!
Cats yes, but dogs?









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]

Uh, sorry, big guy!!
But Dan's absolutely, positively 1000% correct...........a gator's favorite and easiest meal to catch IS a DOG!
Cats are too agile, I imagine!
Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny thing..........I just got the same pictures in an email and it says that gator was from Texas.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Funny thing..........I just got the same pictures in an email and it says that gator was from Texas.
> 
> Steve


Are we seeing the birth of a new Urban (ok - Suburban) Legend?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is what accompanied the pics in the email--

The first quote is from the pic of the gator with the deer....



> This picture was taken by a KTBS helicopter flying over Lake Conroe!
> (For those of you who are not local, Lake Conroe is about 50 miles north of Houston)
> 
> That has to be a HUGE gator to have a whole deer in its mouth!
> Are you ready to go skiing on Lake Conroe?!


 The next quote was with the one on the dead gator---



> This alligator was found between Athens and Palestine, Texas near a house.
> 
> Game wardens were forced to shoot the alligator- guess he wouldn't
> cooperate...
> ...


Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

In their backyard???

Holy $&@&!!!

I'm still holding out on the fact that these photos were actually taken along the nile river and this was a croc after all


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Now now, if we have the AAC (American Alligator Club) we can't have them eating dogs or other live stuff.

I propose we get someone to make 'Gator Chow.









Much nicer than dogs.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Now now, if we have the AAC (American Alligator Club) we can't have them eating dogs or other live stuff.
> 
> I propose we get someone to make 'Gator Chow.
> 
> ...


Quick11 Call Purina!!!! For heaven's sake, they make "_Everything Else"_ Chow!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok, anyone willing to admit they've eaten dry dog food before?

It's actually not that bad...at least what I can remember from the age of 6


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> This is what accompanied the pics in the email--
> 
> The first quote is from the pic of the gator with the deer....
> 
> ...


These pictures and accompaning statements could very well be somewhat fabricated. The state record in Florida for a gator is 14' 5/8" and a weight of 1,073 lbs.

However, the possible size fabrications should not lessen the potential danger posed by large gators.

Dan


----------

